# Any Vari-Drive guys who can offer a little help?



## CtCarl (Jul 21, 2020)

I've got a Craftsman T1000 lawn tractor, 247.203701, that I bought about six years ago. It was advertised as "shift on the fly", but it isn't. You have to depress the clutch (very slightly) to move the shift lever.

I'm not 100% sure whether this is how it's supposed to work or not. My only other Vari-Drive tractor is a nearly identical Troy-Bilt Bronco, but it uses a foot pedal rather than a dash-mounted shift lever.

Anyway, I'd like to modify the T1000 so I can shift on the fly without using the clutch. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------

